# Fluval stratum that bad?



## sugarbyte

I have been using fluval stratum for some time now and I'll give you my two cents..

It won't break down as quickly as you think. It will take some time, probably 2 years or more (I noticed after 1.5 years parts of the stratum were disintegrating but 90% of it was still intact). It is also relatively inert so you will have to add some substrate tablets to fertilize your plants. It is also not recommended to mix with sand or other substrates because they won't mix well since the stratum is relatively light. It will not float but its dust will settle quickly which is nice if you have to disturb the substrate. I wouldn't recommend this substrate for bottom sifting fish like corys. My shrimp certainly enjoy sifting through it!

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## ddrfreak_tung

doesnt aqua soil do the same thing? i've kept stratum and yes some of it will break down over time but i've had it in a tank for over a year and i havent had a problem with it. eco complete and flourite doesnt break down, and they have a high cec so they'll absorb nutrients from the water.


----------



## sugarbyte

The substrate sticky lists stratum as:

*Fluval Stratum-*
Pros: contains some nutrients, doesn't leach ammonia, good particle sizes
Cons: Cost, Must Be Rinsed (This is debatable as some suggest not rinsing to keep water clear.)

(In my experience, i have both rinsed and not rinsed the stratum and i definitely recommend not rinsing to avoid super cloudyness)


----------



## Option

sugarbyte said:


> The substrate sticky lists stratum as:
> 
> *Fluval Stratum-*
> Pros: contains some nutrients, doesn't leach ammonia, good particle sizes
> Cons: Cost, Must Be Rinsed (This is debatable as some suggest not rinsing to keep water clear.)
> 
> (In my experience, i have both rinsed and not rinsed the stratum and i definitely recommend not rinsing to avoid super cloudyness)


So this raises another question I've always had, why does rinsing the substrate before adding it cause it to be increasingly coudy??


----------



## somewhatshocked

Because it's dirt. Vigorous water flowing over it will cause it to break down more quickly. That's why you don't rinse it.


----------



## Andrew H

I have this in my 5 gallon and I've grown to hate it.

Pretty much small balls of dirt that will break down. You can pinch one ball of it and it turns to goop. Rearranging things in the tank is a pain because of how cloudy it gets.


----------



## DannyDapper

I have fluval stratum and I've actually haven't had problems with clouding my tank at all. How are you guys cleaning your Stratum BTW?


----------



## sayurasem

its not "bad", just depends on what you use it on. IMO its perfect substrate for Neocaridina shrimps.


----------



## ropate

DannyDapper said:


> I have fluval stratum and I've actually haven't had problems with clouding my tank at all. How are you guys cleaning your Stratum BTW?


How are you cleaning it?


----------



## lochaber

Option said:


> So this raises another question I've always had, why does rinsing the substrate before adding it cause it to be increasingly coudy??



I haven't used it, but maybe it contains something, or the finer particles act as a sort of flocculant, and help to clear up the water quicker?


----------



## Jeffww

I do not rinse stratum. It is a low nutrient, clay based susbtrate. I bought it on release day (1-2 yrs) and only got rid of it a month ago. Did not turn to powder at all. 

The way to use stratum is like this: 

1. pour the dry soil into your tank. 
2. spray it with water with a spray bottle and mix it at the same time 
3. contour it however you want
4. Do planting. 
5. Put a paper plate down and then fill VERY slowly like only a trickle of water until you get like 3-4" on top of the substrate then you can start filling faster.

To be honest I had better success with stratum then eco comp.


----------

